# Samuel Gawith tobacco is back



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just placed an order for some SG tobaccos at pipesandcigars. 
Looks like they have almost all bulk blends available but just few tinned ones.
I called them and was assured that if I see Buy button near the blend it is available.

Other etailers are coming, I think.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Thanks! :thumb:


Definately, thanks for the heads up. Now I just hope I don't get bit by the pipesandcigars our webpage will let you order stuff we don't really have curse.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I was on the list for 4noggins to notify me when the SG tobacco came in. Got an email today saying the distributor told Rick that he wouldn't be getting any from this shipment. I don't think he's very happy about it but says it should be in sometime in May. I guess I can wait. Do these manufacturers and/or distributors just do this in hopes of increasing demand? Or are they really incapable of producing enough to meet current demand?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have heard that there was a big shake up at SG, a bunch of people fired etc., and they are just getting their feet back under them. Also heard it may be a decent little while before we see tins again...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I have heard that there was a big shake up at SG, a bunch of people fired etc., and they are just getting their feet back under them. Also heard it may be a decent little while before we see tins again...


Wow, that sucks.
:new_all_coholic:


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw 4noggins was letting to pre-order SG tobacco last time there was an expected shipment in winter. And it was the last site to ACTUALLY sale the stuff. Lots of people had to cancel their orders and go to other etailers.
I ques 4noggins don't learn. They did it again this time.
Is it a strategy to get more customers? If so, it works just opposite for me.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I knew this would happen as soon as I finally decided to place an order! 2 days too late! Good news though!!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh how I wish I had $80 to spend on tobacco. A lb of Navy, and A lb of Full Flake would be on it's way to my house. But alas! Thanks for letting me know. Hopefully it won't run out too quick.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm gonna have to wait to see if/when anyone else gets it in. No way I'm paying the P&C prices plus 50% NY tax!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought that I had read somewhere that they are actually a fairly small operation. May be awhile before we see much in the way of inventory.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Surprisingly, this batch P&C sells for very competitive prices.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

ultramag said:


> Definately, thanks for the heads up. Now I just hope I don't get bit by the pipesandcigars our webpage will let you order stuff we don't really have curse.


Of course, order on hold due to not having St. James Flake to fill it. As someone mentioned above I don't know if these etailer's think it gets them business to do this or what, but it has the exact reverse effect on me.

Customer service says middle of next week. I guess we shall let it ride and see. At least unlike the Penzance/Stonehaven round of a couple weeks ago with P&C they don't have me tied up waiting and missing the opportunity to purchase stock elsewhere.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I happened to be in a shop picking some other items up and they had 1 tin of Squadron Leader on the shelf. Had to get it of course.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For those of you who live in NY or missed out on this, check the SG bulk page at your favorite South Carolina e-tailer...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> For those of you who live in NY or missed out on this, check the SG bulk page at your favorite South Carolina e-tailer...


Good spot. FVF fans get thee to the site quickly to stock up. Unfortunately, they don't have any 1792 which I've been dying to try, but glad to see that they're getting some SG back in stock.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Good spot. FVF fans get thee to the site quickly to stock up. Unfortunately, they don't have any *1792 which I've been dying to try*, but glad to see that they're getting some SG back in stock.


WHAT???!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> WHAT???!!!


What can I say? All the talk has peaked my interest. On the other hand, maybe it is best that I've never had any. It will probably end up being like Stonehaven, hard to find, hard to forget.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

There is no Brown No4 either. I was hoping...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> What can I say? All the talk has peaked my interest. On the other hand, maybe it is best that I've never had any. It will probably end up being like Stonehaven, hard to find, hard to forget.


True. But aren't you just itching to try it? I mean can you really live life not knowing what 1792 tastes like?

I don't even want to imagine a world like that.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> True. But aren't you just itching to try it? I mean can you really live life not knowing what 1792 tastes like?
> 
> I don't even want to imagine a world like that.


LOL! The itch was bad enough before Dubinthedam's recent video singing it's praises.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Hehe, is it that good? Maybe I'll have to try and pick some up as well.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Smoking 1792 for the first time is like experiencing a nuclear explosion in reverse. Before you smoke it everything is dark, and cold, and gray, and then you feel a blast, your face gets hot and you can feel every atom in the universe all at the same time, and when you are done the sun is shinning the birds are singing and it's a perfect day. 


:new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> LOL! The itch was bad enough before Dubinthedam's recent video singing it's praises.





Brinson said:


> Hehe, is it that good? Maybe I'll have to try and pick some up as well.


IMO it is that good. It just so happens to be my all-time favorite tobacco actually. It's so unique. Definately a love/hate thing, worth a try to find out.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't wait to grab a tin or a couple of bulk ounces when(if?) it makes a reappearance. If anyone has any they'd like to trade check out my cellar for possible trades.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'll trade with ya. Send me you addy


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, but did you like it?



Commander Quan said:


> Smoking 1792 for the first time is like experiencing a nuclear explosion in reverse. Before you smoke it everything is dark, and cold, and gray, and then you feel a blast, your face gets hot and you can feel every atom in the universe all at the same time, and when you are done the sun is shinning the birds are singing and it's a perfect day.
> 
> :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

kvv098 said:


> I saw 4noggins was letting to pre-order SG tobacco last time there was an expected shipment in winter. And it was the last site to ACTUALLY sale the stuff. Lots of people had to cancel their orders and go to other etailers.
> I ques 4noggins don't learn. They did it again this time.
> Is it a strategy to get more customers? If so, it works just opposite for me.


What are you babbling about???? I clearly state on my website, and have since a week ago, that I have no Samuel Gawith in stock.

This is pretty simple stuff....either you have it or you don't.

Get your facts straight buddy.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

4noggins said:


> What are you babbling about???? I clearly state on my website, and have since a week ago, that I have no Samuel Gawith in stock.
> 
> This is pretty simple stuff....either you have it or you don't.
> 
> ...


I don't know whether you guys pre-sold this time or not & I don't really care.

Couldn't you have been a little "nicer" in your reply though? I'm sure plenty of us are customers of yours & it I'd hate to see you lose customers because of something you said on a forum. :2


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I don't know whether you guys pre-sold this time or not & I don't really care.
> 
> Couldn't you have been a little "nicer" in your reply though? I'm sure plenty of us are customers of yours & it I'd hate to see you lose customers because of something you said on a forum. :2


+1 on this. The message on the website seems a bit snippy as well. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I'll trade with ya. Send me you addy


Thanks. I'll PM you so we can work out a trade.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

4noggins said:


> What are you babbling about???? I clearly state on my website, and have since a week ago, that I have no Samuel Gawith in stock.
> 
> This is pretty simple stuff....either you have it or you don't.
> 
> ...


 Wow.... I don't care what that was responding to that is not the way a company should respond to ANYTHING particularly anything involving a customer, you just lost one customer for sure.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I don't know whether you guys pre-sold this time or not & I don't really care.
> 
> Couldn't you have been a little "nicer" in your reply though? I'm sure plenty of us are customers of yours & it I'd hate to see you lose customers because of something you said on a forum. :2


100% agree.

I can't think of anything nice to say, so that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Perhaps I was a little harsh, but I take it personally when someone says something about me that is totally untrue.

His remarks were just that, fabricated babbling about something he knows nothing about.

If I offended anyone, I apologize.

Rich 
4noggins.com


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon Folks, 

I am detecting a little passive aggression here.

Everyone needs to stay calm and cool please 

I am sure Rich would love to provide everyone with what he unfortunately can not get in stock right now. 

There is frustration on both the customers end and e-tailers end, when an in demand product is sought, and a seller wants to sell what he can not get for his buyers. 

If I may just drop a penny or 2 in.. IMHO
I have always been treated right by Rich and 4 Nogs..
as well as many of you have stated in multiple past posts.. 

He runs a nice company and has a long track record for many members here of Excellent customer service and generous free samples dropped in for his patrons to try. 

As good people we all should try to be understanding.. Not make presumptions ,assumptions or accusations... 

We are only talking about a few brands and types of pipe tobacco here fellas. 
This is NOT the sale of underproduced blackmarket immunizations against a zombifying strain of helico-viruses that is suddenly sweeping the planet. 

We as pipe smokers all have stated on OUR "PUFF" forum area that we ALL generally seek calmness, relaxation and level headed enjoyment of a pipe.. It is what separates us from the rest.. 
No matter what brand we may prefer.. This remains a common denominator.. 

Just my opinion.. and trying to keep the peace. 
Let's keep things in perspective. 

- Vin


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

4noggins said:


> Perhaps I was a little harsh, but I take it personally when someone says something about me that is totally untrue.
> 
> His remarks were just that, fabricated babbling about something he knows nothing about.


If we're gonna bat it around let's get what he is saying right at least. He is speaking of last winter when there was an expected shipment and claiming you took pre-orders. Therefore, anything you've stated on your website in the last week is not relevent to the OP's comment anyway.

Did you allow pre-orders for SG products in the last few months? If so, was it clearly expressed to would be customers that it was a pre-order of something you didn't even know for sure you would get? Ever allowed anyone to "buy" something you didn't really have in stock?

I'm kinda like the others, overall I don't care too much about it. I think it's kind of poor business though to allow people to order things you know you don't have unless it's clearly stated that it's a pre-order for an expected arrival of something. Also, that attitude from business owner's is appalling to me. Why I can see you not liking your business mis-represented it would do good to realize that, especially in a pleasure related type of business, you will need us long before we need you.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

4noggins said:


> Perhaps I was a little harsh, but I take it personally when someone says something about me that is totally untrue.
> 
> His remarks were just that, fabricated babbling about something he knows nothing about.
> 
> ...


My point in all this is there is a proper coached way to respond to someone even if they are slandering your company and the first time and this one... was not it. The pre-order issue is an issue I don't know anything as pipes weren't on my radar back then. But those two statements say something pretty clear to me about respect for customers.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

No comments included.. in this post.
Deleted to avoid more drama. 

Vin


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> This is NOT the sale of underproduced blackmarket immunizations against a zombifying strain of helico-viruses that is suddenly sweeping the planet.


I wasn't going to post any more in this thread, but sorry Vin, you are only half right on this one. There _is _a zombifying virus sweeping the nation and most of the rest of the world as we speak! They are calling it "stupidity," and a daily dose of vitamin-P (latin name:_ Goodtobaccum Puffedinpipere_) is one of the only known cures.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Vin, you're a level-headed guy, I appreciate that. I hope my comments didn't seem angry, or condemning. I have ordered from Rich before & he has always provided me with great customer service. The SG problem with pre-sale was long enough ago that I'm willing to forgive. Also Rich was man enough to admit his mistake & apologize. I respect that. I really don't know of any pre-sale happening recently, so that doesn't concern me. Besides, it's gotta be tough as a e-tailer these days with all of the pressure from customers, anti-tobacco legislation, etc. 

The ONLY issue I had was with the original response, which has been resolved already. Now, I think we all could use a smoke (especially if it's some delicious SG tobacco :wink


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This debate reminds me of the old quote:

Rule Number 1: The customer is always right.
Rule Number 2: When the customer is wrong, see rule number 1.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Vin, you're a level-headed guy, I appreciate that. :wink


Thanks Jeff.

2 things Sir... Lets get a pic of that mug up here like the rest of us..
and Nevermind this Sam Gaw stuff.

The real issue here is The ONLY place I know to Get ANNI KAKE is out of stock and I only have about 1 pound in my cellar.

This is a problem... Where is WWhermit.?
I need to calm down. LOL..

Vin


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Is P&C out of stock? Bummer, just tried my first bowl tonight and it's pretty good stuff that I have a feeling would grow on me. Oh well, add it to the list...Stonehaven, 1792, AnniKake...lol. By the way, I'm taking pre-orders for all three blends now if anyone wants to send me some money.  Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your concern.

Just one last comment to a previous question and i'll let this be.

I did not take any pre-orders for this last batch. I simply notified customers who had asked to be notified upon SG arrival. That is exactly why I got so upset. The poster had fabricated what he said about me.

I am a fast learner, and last November was graduation time for me. That won't happen again.

'nuf said.

Rich


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I wasn't going to post any more in this thread, but sorry Vin, you are only half right on this one. There _is _a zombifying virus sweeping the nation and most of the rest of the world as we speak! They are calling it "stupidity," and a daily dose of vitamin-P (latin name:_ Goodtobaccum Puffedinpipere_) is one of the only known cures.


Andrew ..  
.. The virus you speak of has been sweeping the planet for years..
This is a true and longstanding pandemic.. Your solution may offer some of us relief.. But I know some folks that could get an IV Bag of _Goodtobaccum Puffedinpipere dripped in every 2 hours... _and they still would remain inflicted until the day they meet thier maker. LOL

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> 2 things Sir... Lets get a pic of that mug up here like the rest of us..
> and Nevermind this Sam Gaw stuff.
> ...


Only a pound!!!??? Man, how do you survive? I have less than that actually. Where is WWhermit anyway?

As for the picture........we'll see.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Hope they dont run out before they fill my order ray2:


----------



## Verschnupft (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn, I saw SG coming back in stock at the stores and got excited until I saw no 1792 or cob plug.

I'm down to about a half pound, hopefully some more comes in.

However, did order a bit of Cannon Plug as it sounds...interesting.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Verschnupft said:


> Damn, I saw SG coming back in stock at the stores and got excited until I saw no 1792 or cob plug.
> 
> I'm down to about a half pound, hopefully some more comes in.
> 
> However, did order a bit of Cannon Plug as it sounds...interesting.


I'll second this...Being a noob at this whole pipe thing, I can't wait to try some 1792, since it seemed to be so highly recommended. Oh well, I'll stick with local blends until it's in stock.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the 1792 as well. Hope it delivers...literally!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> 2 things Sir... Lets get a pic of that mug up here like the rest of us..
> and Nevermind this Sam Gaw stuff.
> ...


Dude, I'm right here! I sympathize with you since you only have 1 pound. Live and learn, sir Vin!!

If you're in need, I can front you an emergency supply. Just let me know. I'd never let a great BOTL (and a Floyd fan to boot!!!!!) go without the sacred Anni Kake. I can spare a pound or two for ya!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Bullwinkle said:


> walked into my local B&M this morning.. walked out with a pound box of FVF, two 8zo bags of Stonehaven, pound box of 1792 and 3 tins of Penzance. they had 6 or 8 more pounds boxes of FVF, Brown Flake, 1792, 1 tin of Penance and a stack of 8oz Stovehaven packs. so supply must be improving.


Quick....get thee to Ebay and make thyself a small fortune.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Full Virginia already gonners


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> Dude, I'm right here! I sympathize with you since you only have 1 pound. Live and learn, sir Vin!!
> 
> If you're in need, I can front you an emergency supply. Just let me know. I'd never let a great BOTL (and a Floyd fan to boot!!!!!) go without the sacred Anni Kake. I can spare a pound or two for ya!
> 
> ...


Whew..

The palpitations have stopped. 
Good to know I got peeps Like WWhermit ..I can count on..

If you'll note.. Jeff offered no assistance.. and he started the Anni-kake "problem" for many of us.

I'll start tweeking when I hit the < 1/2 pound mark.. But will attempt to resupply TO an acceptable quantity in the 2-3 lb range before then.

You are the man Brother.. None the less.

Peace and Love to ALL . ** EVEN JEFF** ....

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bullwinkle said:


> walked into my local B&M this morning.. walked out with a pound box of FVF, two 8zo bags of Stonehaven, pound box of 1792 and 3 tins of Penzance. they had 6 or 8 more pounds boxes of FVF, Brown Flake, 1792, 1 tin of Penance and a stack of 8oz Stovehaven packs. so supply must be improving.


Whoa, that's pretty awesome, great haul! That stuff is selling for mucho bucks on fleabay.



PinkFloydFan said:


> Whew..
> 
> The palpitations have stopped.
> Good to know I got peeps Like WWhermit ..I can count on..
> ...


At least somebody is willing to help out a brother in such *dire need* of some Anny Kake. The way things are going we might see that stuff on fleabay fetching $10+ an ounce soon, and you're concerned with your own private stash?!?!

Actually I can help you out. I have this tobacco I think you'll love, it's not quite as good as Anny Kake, but it's close. It's called Mixture 79 & it can be had real cheap. Also supply won't be a problem since everybody except for Hugh Heffner hates it. Nice and "root-beer-barrely" tasting too, plus it only scorches your tongue a little. uke:

It truly is the best kept secret in the "premium tobacco" world.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Whoa, that's pretty awesome, great haul! That stuff is selling for mucho bucks on fleabay.
> 
> At least somebody is willing to help out a brother in such *dire need* of some Anny Kake. The way things are going we might see that stuff on fleabay fetching $10+ an ounce soon, and you're concerned with your own private stash?!?!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff.
I'll pass on the Mixture 79 stuff. But I feel the love none the less.

I am calmer now anyway thanks to WWherm.. and Sir.. Technically you are not supposed to sell Tobacco on Fleabuy. 
Just the sealed packaging if it is worth more then the unconsumable product in it. is permitted.
How vague and subject to interpretation can it be..

No cigars in cellophane for sure. LOL.. I almost tried.

BTW.. My private stash could be to your advantage some day Sir. 
When and if The Kakes and Blends we take for granted today are only available via haggle and /or barter for chickens, eggs, rabbits , apples and squirrel pelts...

LMAO..

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> I'll pass on the Mixture 79 stuff. But I feel the love none the less.
> 
> I am calmer now anyway thanks to WWherm.. and Sir.. Technically you are not supposed to sell Tobacco on Fleabuy.
> ...


I would never dream of selling anything BUT packaging on fleabay, the contents would just be incidental of course. Now that I think of it, with the Stoney dry-spell we've been going through I'd probably pay just to smell the package :shocked:

I'm all for bartering for stuff, that's the best way to stick it to the man, plus it doesn't cost any money & I'm kinda a tightwad. I've got a neighbor dog I'll trade you for some baccy, in fact I'll toss in a few dead squirrels from my backyard to sweeten the deal.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jeez...I haven't been squirrel hunting since I was twelve with my trusty Daisy, but if that's what it takes to get my favorite tobacco...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Hallelujah! FVF is confirmed enroute :woohoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Hallelujah! FVF is confirmed enroute :woohoo:


I bet that's a relief!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Just jarred up 1# each of FVF and Bracken. I swear I should cut flakes for Sam Gawith. They must have monkeys working over there. And not the talented kind of monkey.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Just jarred up 1# each of FVF and Bracken. I swear I should cut flakes for Sam Gawith. They must have monkeys working over there. And not the talented kind of monkey.


Isn't the story that they are still using all original equiment? Thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Isn't the story that they are still using all original equiment? Thought I read that somewhere.


Your are correct sir. From their homepage:

"Located in Kendal, in the South Lakeland area of the North West of England we have been manufacturing snuff and pipe tobacco since 1792. We still continue to use the same traditional methods and, indeed, *some of the original machinery* that was second hand when the company started!"


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Your are correct sir. From their homepage:
> 
> "Located in Kendal, in the South Lakeland area of the North West of England we have been manufacturing snuff and pipe tobacco since 1792. We still continue to use the same traditional methods and, indeed, *some of the original machinery* that was second hand when the company started!"


218 years...maybe its time for a new blade on their flake cutter...lol


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It gets better - from the wikipedia page on Kendal (if it can be trusted):

"Samuel Gawith and Company also hold the distinction of employing* the oldest piece of industrial equipment still in production use in the world*, a device manufactured in the 1750s."


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Andrew,

I found this on the Gawith website:

He had bought approximately 50 tons of second hand machinery, estimated to be manufactured around 1750, and transported it via packhorse, to a mill at Mealbank, on the river Mint, a few miles North East of the centre of Kendal. Although the building disappeared about fifty years ago, some of the machinery is still intact and in day-to-day use at the Brown House today. Indeed, in 1965, the industrial trade magazine "Design and Components in Engineering" judged it to be the oldest piece of industrial machinery still in regular production use - "The reason we feel confident in accepting the estimate of (at least) 210 years as being the age of the machine is that the central drive bevel wheels have wedged wooden teeth. Had cast iron gear wheels been available they would most probably have been chosen as the central drive members, and since they were available about 1760 it is safe to assume that the machine dates back to about 1750".


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

That would make a very interesting day trip to nose around that place while it was in production..


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> They must have monkeys working over there. And not the talented kind of monkey.


Give 'em a break, it's just a hobby. Their day job is typing Shakespeare...


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> That would make a very interesting day trip to nose around that place while it was in production..


Putting your duffel bag at the end of the production line is not nosing around.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I just went to cupojoes and noticed that they have lots of SG in stock, including 1lb bags of 1792! Thought some of you might be interested. I can't really spring for it at this point though, sadly. I can't wait for small tins to arrive!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> I just went to cupojoes and noticed that they have lots of SG in stock, including 1lb bags of 1792! Thought some of you might be interested. I can't really spring for it at this point though, sadly. I can't wait for small tins to arrive!


Unfortunately, their website is often out of date, but it might be worth giving them a call to find out what they have in stock.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Its on my normal list of sites to check, and it wasn't on there earlier this week, so I think it might be in stock. But I'll leave the task to someone who can actually pull the trigger. A full pound is more than I need/can afford/can justify at this point


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> Its on my normal list of sites to check, and it wasn't on there earlier this week, so I think it might be in stock. But I'll leave the task to someone who can actually pull the trigger. A full pound is more than I need/can afford/can justify at this point


Now you are tempting me. I may have to give them a call!


----------

